# Website Templates



## scripttees

Hello everyone,
Does anyone know where I can purchase a template similar to these sites:

cracksmokingshirts.com
damnfunnytshirts.com
phatrags.com

I would like any template that allows many designs to be shown on the front page like these sites have. I have searched many well known sites but they all seem to have the same ecommerce templates. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TPrintDesigner

Hi

Lots of carts can do this but the feature has to be enabled in the back end. Have you checked to see if there is a setting called "enable product to be shown on front page" or something similar?


----------



## Rodney

scripttees said:


> Hello everyone,
> Does anyone know where I can purchase a template similar to these sites:
> 
> cracksmokingshirts.com
> damnfunnytshirts.com
> phatrags.com
> 
> I would like any template that allows many designs to be shown on the front page like these sites have. I have searched many well known sites but they all seem to have the same ecommerce templates. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


There isn't a template that does that. Each of those sites designed their own layout.

The general layout of "designs shown on the front page" is pretty common now.


----------



## zachazow

Dido, These site created their own layout. You won't find a template that matches your needs exactly, especially for an ecommerce site. If you know html you can create a basic ecommerce site without much headache. It's just a matter of interfacing the html pages with the shopping cart. With programs like Expressions aka Frontpage and Dreamweaver and online store builders, you can have a site up within a matter of a week or two. I created the site UniversityFashions.Com from scratch. I borrowed a few images from a template but that was about all i used the template for. Hope that was helpful


----------



## scripttees

Thanks everyone for the information. My web dsigner is using dreamweaver and said that he now understands exactly what do to. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## jocari

I've been looking for a template to give our website a fresh clean look. I haven't found anything to matches exactly what I want either. I image I'll just keep searching other sites to get some ideas and try to improve ours that way. I hope that I can dedicated this week to the task at hand. We'll see!


----------



## DANYEYI

Web Templates, Flash Templates, Website Templates Design - Template Monster has some e-commerce templates that are compatible with various carts. if you dont like certain aspects you can edit and modify the majority of the site and content.


----------



## pyrophire

Using templates makes sites look cheap and unprofessional. Hire a proper graphic designer and developer, if you dont know how to do these things, and have them create something that will fit you needs exactly. This will also catch your customers eye and not make them think its just like every other site out there.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin

pyrophire said:


> Using templates makes sites look cheap and unprofessional. Hire a proper graphic designer and developer, if you dont know how to do these things, and have them create something that will fit you needs exactly. This will also catch your customers eye and not make them think its just like every other site out there.


I disagree there are plenty of great easily customizable professional templates out there!


----------

